# How to make a new budgie comfortable?



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello everyone,
Last evening we got a new budgie! She is currently in quarantine away from my current bird, however I’m having some issues. She’s too scared to look around her cage much so isn’t going to the food or water dishes. I’m quarantining her in a smaller cage and it only has the plastic feeders that it came with so they can’t be moved closer to her. How can I get her comfortable enough to eat? I know she hasn’t been eating because there were no seed hulls. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Cover her cage on 3 sides to help her feel more secure and offer her a piece of spray millet clipped to the cage near where she is sitting. Don't make any fast movements or noises near her cage.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cody has given you excellent advice.* *Playing music for him when you aren't around will be helpful as well. Budgies perceive no noise as meaning there may be danger.

If she is sitting on the bottom of the cage, put some seed and a small flat dish of water on the paper above the bottom grate.*


----------

